# New member, Bolen ID



## kaneman (May 8, 2009)

Hello,
I`m a new member and i thought this must be the place to be when owing a 1968 Bolens 1050.
But i`m not sure of that since my tractor miss the The Machine, Wisconsin.
The seller told me that it was taken out six years ago, and the ID assumed it was a 1968 model.
I read in one of the threads from back in 2004 that there is a decal at the right side tube, near the foot pedal wich say something about patent pending. I have located a decal under a layer of bad grey paint, it is white in colour with black letters. Is this the right decal, and what can i use to get the paint of without damaging the decal? Any idea?
If there is someone out there who knows where i could buy a good engine (TRA10 D) I`ll be happy through the whole summer.

Thanks in advance for info, and thanks for a superb site..


----------

